# Faunus LSD - Baujahr?



## u.t. (13. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
mir ist vor 7 Jahren ein Faunus LSD "zugelaufen".
in den letzten Jahren hängte es mehr in der Garage als es gefahren wird und ich will mich von dem guten Stück trennen. Ich würde gerne das Baujahr in die Anzeige schreiben. Kann man das irgendwie feststellen - vielleicht über die Rahmennummer?

Danke und Gruß
Udo


----------

